# Easton EA90 SLX 185 lbs



## alarum

I just ordered some of these **older style 2008 model* wheels from Performance Bike. Should I be concerned with them @ my weight of 185lbs?.. I am reading mixed reviews, and recommendations of people in my weight range should be going with the higher spoke EA90 SL wheels instead. The roads I am riding on are fairly smooth, and I try to avoid pot holes, etc.

What do you think?.. Thanks!


----------



## rballa

I have the newer 2009 EA90 SLX and have ridden them for a year now. I weigh around 180lbs and have never had an issue. The wheels are smooth and are still perfectly true. They work great as far as I'm concerned for sprinting and hill climbing, but the only other wheels I've owned were FSA RD-400's. I can't comment on stiffness compared to say a Mavic or Williams wheelset.


----------



## pbird74

*They are different...*

A coworker of mine ordered those wheels, and he is around 180 also. They do not have ceramic bearings, and the finish is a pebbled black-not smooth. The decals are also different than the other SLX's...he seems to love them, though.


----------



## Har

*180-190 lb weight*

I got a pair of the 2008's Performance was selling last April to start out the 2009 season. Have about 7000 miles on them and am pretty pleased. Broke a front spoke within the first few months, but the turnaround time at Easton semmed pretty quick. Had them throw in ceramic bearings while the front wheel was there. My weight ranges between 180 and 190 and actually this year i have maintained 190 all season and no problems with my weight issue at all with these wheels. This year they are on my new Cervelo RS and the combination of the wheels and the RS, certainly not me, have made for a pretty quick bike.


----------



## discolube

I have ridden these exact same wheels for a couple of years now. My weight has been as high as 190. This last season, they were my CX wheels. Not a single issue! I recently saw Performance had them on sale again and ordered another set. Will set them up tubeless and maybe run them in some crits! Great wheels.


----------



## Andrew L

Has anyone had any issues with the rear hub? I read all of these negative reviews about it and it makes me gunshy to buy these wheels.


----------



## z rocks

bought some of these rims used. now i feel like i wasted my money. I'll have to sell them to some 100# kid lol


----------



## Feltrider05

I've blown 2 front spokes in less than 6 months. There at easton right now for a rebuild. They are the performance ones also.


----------



## urawildman

Mine are bought in beginning of 2010 with hybrid ceramics. I weigh 176pounds and have done more than 10,000 kilometres and counting( I ve got em mixed up with miles its abt 6k in another thread). Smooth roads mostly but have done some bad ones too. I dont avoid potholes unless I ride alone.

So far no broken spokes, my rear rim brake track has a few deep gash from hitting a deep but slim pothole; no distorted rim and till today brakes just fine.

My gripe are the hubs...develops a lot of play and needs tightening every ones in awhile. The hub caps for adjusting bearings have been updated in 2011 at no charge which is better; but still have some play after awhile. Can feel it when sprinting and rear wheel flex as well.

Will I get them again...meh...I give them a miss...the rims are solid.. but the hubs are another story.


----------



## Feltrider05

urawildman said:


> Mine are bought in beginning of 2010 with hybrid ceramics. I weigh 176pounds and have done more than 10,000 kilometres and counting( I ve got em mixed up with miles its abt 6k in another thread). Smooth roads mostly but have done some bad ones too. I dont avoid potholes unless I ride alone.
> 
> So far no broken spokes, my rear rim brake track has a few deep gash from hitting a deep but slim pothole; no distorted rim and till today brakes just fine.
> 
> My gripe are the hubs...develops a lot of play and needs tightening every ones in awhile. The hub caps for adjusting bearings have been updated in 2011 at no charge which is better; but still have some play after awhile. Can feel it when sprinting and rear wheel flex as well.
> 
> Will I get them again...meh...I give them a miss...the rims are solid.. but the hubs are another story.


The spoke problems seem to be more concentrated with the "Performance Bike Special Edition" that don't have ceramic. I'm not to sure on hubs.


----------



## johntrek5

Mine were not the "Performance Bike Specials". Mine were retailed for a $1,000 bucks from a LBS, and had the ceramic bearings (which had to be replaced more than once). I would have been just as well to flush the money, as it would have just saved a lot of trouble and agravation! Buyer beware is all I can say.


----------



## Andrew L

What year did you buy them?


----------



## SpartanRoadBike

bought the same one at performance 4 months ago. They had them at 10% off since they were returns and factory refurbs about 4 sets behind the counter not being displayed. Had no problems so far I weigh at 180lbs about 500 miles on them so far still true. not bad for $405 out the door wheelset.


----------



## tkjohnson21

I wouldnt think it should be a problem i havehad mine for three years and am similar in weight and no problems for me


----------

